# Ebay Kleinanzeigen Betrug beim Smartphone Huawei Pro 30



## Ebayer (8 September 2019)

Hallo,

da ich nicht möchte das noch mehr auf diesen Ebay Kleinanzeigen Gauner hereinfallen, möchte hier warnen!

Am Donnerstag den 29.08.2019 habe ich einen Verkäufer angeschrieben und gefragt, ob das Handy Huawei pro 30 NEU aus der Vodafone Vertragsverlängerung für 445,- Euro (ich weiß der Preis ist viel zu schön um Wahr zu sein, da Neupreis 700,- Euro) noch verfügbar wäre. Daraufhin kam die Antwort ja und ich fragte nach, ob den Versand auch ginge (da der Verkaufsort viel zu weit weg war um es persönlich abzuholen), der Verkäufer fragte nochmal nach, ob ich den nicht abholen kommen könnte? Ansonsten würde 5,00 Euro Porto kosten und Zahlung mit Paypal Freunde und Familie oder Überweisung akzeptieren. 

Daraufhin fragte ich nach den Bankdaten, diese hat mir Verkäufer dann mit seiner Adresse zugeschickt, auch wollte er meine Adresse, meine Adresse für den Versand bekam er auch. Auch fragte er nach einem Screenshot um das Handy schneller los schicken zu können. Da ich es nicht eilig hatte, meinte ich, es ist okay, wenn es verschickt wird, wenn das Geld auf dem Konto ist. Genau nach 3 Tagen schrieb ich ihm wieder, ob das Geld angekommen sei, seitdem kommt gar nichts mehr vom Verkäufer, stunden später habe ich immer mal ein Fragezeichen geschickt, nichts kam zurück, dann habe ich um eine Antwort erbeten, auch die ignorierte der Verkäufer, am Ende schrieb ich nur noch das ich um eine Antwort bitte, sonst gehe ich vom Betrug aus und werde diese Angelegenheit den zuständigen Behörden weiterleiten.

Das perfekte Inserat und vor allem, das Gespräch (perfektes deutsch und sehr sehr nett, zuvorkommend) hat mir nicht den Eindruck gegeben, das es sich um Betrug handeln konnte, klar der Preis ich weiß, sowie andere Kleinigkeiten, die im nachhinein keinen Sinn ergeben. Ich muss sagen durch die vielen Verkäufen in letzter Zeit und Käufen auf eBay Kleinanzeigen war ich mir so sicher geworden, das ich damit gar nicht mehr gerechnet habe. Auch habe ich im Nachhinein gemerkt, dass alle anderen Anzeigen, die beim Verkäufer inseriert waren (überwiegend Kinder Möbel) gelöscht wurden, er auch eine negative Bewertungen erhalten hatte, obwohl diese davor noch nicht so schlecht war.

Durch meine Recherche der Bankdaten bin ich auf den Standort Berlin und nicht Heimenkirch gekommen. Interessant wird es, wenn man nach dem Namen M. Grigorian in Berlin sucht, das Konto ist in Berlin, auch mit dem Namen findet man jemanden, da ich mir eine Handy Nr. ergooglen konnte, habe ich denjenigen mal Angerufen, wann er den beabsichtigt das Handy los zu schicken, er meinte er verkauft kein Handy, daraufhin meinte ich gut, dann wird eine Strafanzeige gestellt, es hieß von Ihm machen Sie doch. Entweder ist er ein unwissender Finanzagent, selbst der Täter oder auch nur ein Opfer von dem der Name Missbraucht wird. Ich will niemanden hier was unterstellen und lasse das mal nun die Polizei Regeln.

Ich möchte Ausdrücklich vor dieser Adresse und der unten genannten Bankdaten warnen:

*Ebay Kleinanzeigen Name: Marel

Blumenstrasse 4
88178 Heimenkirch*

Die Adresse existiert nicht, habe jemanden in der Straße angerufen, der mir das bestätigte, somit ist die Person dort auch nicht Wohnhaft.

*Die Bankdaten:

Gabriel Grigorjan*
*
IBAN / KontoDE28 1005 0000 1064 6783 40

BankBELADEBEXXX

BERLINER SPARKASSE - LANDESBANK BER

ALEXANDERPLATZ 2
*
*10178 BERLIN

Verwendungszweck: Ebay Kleinanzeigen*

----------------------------------------------
Ich hoffe ich kann somit verhindern, das andere auf diesen Betrüger hereinfallen.  Eine Anzeige bei der Polizei ist gestellt. Die Bank beauftrag, die Überweisung zurückzuholen (auch wenn das Geld bestimmt schon weg ist). 

Ich selbst war noch nie Opfer von Betrug im Internet und hatte viel gekauft und verkauft. Es ist ärgerlich, doch meine Zeit ist viel zu Wertvoll um sich mit den passierten nun ständig aufzuhängen. Mal sehen was durch die Anzeige herauskommt. Ich wünsche sowas nur keinen und bin mir sicher, das Karma das ganze Regeln wird. Trotzdem glaube ich an das Gute im Menschen und lasse mich davon nicht beeinflussen. Bitte seit Vorsichtig und recherchiert vorher, oder am Besten sowas immer Persönlich machen, wenn es um höhere Beträge handelt, dann passiert euch sowas auch nicht.

Euch allen Alles Gute


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2019)

Das Thema Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ist ein Dauerbrenner









						Ebay Kleinanzeigen - Iban:GB83 REVO 0099 7088 3028 23 - Betrüger !
					

Achtung Betrüger:  Auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen und anderer Portale  ist jemand unterwegs, der  folgende Bankdaten  zur Zahlung übergibt, dessen Name allerdings nicht  mit dem Empfänger auf der Kontodaten übereinstimmt,  nach Zahlung keine Ware versendet und  sich nicht mehr meldet.  Strafanzeige...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				












						Ebay Anbieter werden betrogen
					

Gefunden bei Netzwelt:  http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/probleme-ebay-anderen-shops/103782-vorsicht-ebay-kleinanzeigen-betrug.html#post1301684  Vorsicht vor Ebay-Kleinanzeigen Betrug!!! hi leute,  seit bitte vorsichtig, falls ein gewisser "gold bliss" euch schreibt und euren artikel bei den...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## BenTigger (8 September 2019)

> .  mit Paypal Freunde und Familie oder Überweisung akzeptieren


Grade das ist bei Fremden der Trick. Hiermit ist die Sicherheit ausgeschlossen und er kann das Geld behalten. Diese Funktion wirklich nur bei Freunden nutzen


----------



## Ebayer (8 September 2019)

Alles klar, danke euch, habe in der kurzen Zeit sehr viel gelernt, schade das man am besten aus Fehlern lernt


----------



## Karen (21 November 2019)

Der Typ hat mir auch Betrug würde ich gerne in Kontakt mit ihnen


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2019)

Karen schrieb:


> Der Typ hat mir auch Betrug würde ich gerne in Kontakt mit ihnen


Gehts auch in vollständigen und verständlichen Sätzen?


----------



## EbayKleinanzeiger (31 März 2020)

Leute warum fallt ihr darauf überhaupt rein? Mich versucht hier eine gerade bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen abzuzocken.

LINK ZUM ARTIKEL - AMD 5700 XT Saphire Nitro+

Kontodaten wurden als Screenshot übermittelt und nicht geschrieben.

Hier die restlichen Daten:
Florian Samberg
IBAN: GB28 REVO 0099 7012 7785 46
BIC: REVOGB21


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2020)

EbayKleinanzeiger schrieb:


> Leute warum fallt ihr darauf überhaupt rein?


  Superduperschnäppchen löschen klares Denken aus. Tibetanische Gebetsmühle an:
Man zahlt nicht per Vorkasse an unbekannte "Verkäufer" insbesondere wenn es um höhere Beträge geht.

Wie oft das hier schon gesagt/geschrieben wurde, kann man nicht mehr zählen.









						Betrügereien auf ebay-Kleinanzeigen mit Missbrauch von Ausweisen/Identitäten
					

Hallo, ich wende mich an dieses Forum, und vielleicht finden sich weitere Geschädigte. In letzter Zeit, oder sagen wir mal so, nach meiner Kenntnis seit ca Juli 19, treibt ein Betrüger auf ebay Kleinanzeigen schamlos und skrupellos sein Unwesen. Ich selbst bin kürzlich auf diesen Profi-Betrüger...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				











						EBay Kleinanzeigen - IBAN DE09 1007 7777 0582 3240 00
					

Habe bei EBay-Kleinanzeigen ein teures iPhone erworben. Der Verkäufer hat unter falschem Namen gehandelt, was ich erst nach Zahlung und ausstehender Lieferung merkte. Die Zahlung unter der oa IBAN ist also  in betrügerische Hände geraten. Wer war ebenso wie ich Opfer und hat die IBAN verwendet?




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				











						[eBay] Vorsicht vor gescamten Geräten
					

Hallo Freunde!  Auf eBay werden seit einiger Zeit Tablets und Smartphones mit vielversprechender Ausstattung angeboten. Tablets kosten dabei meist um die 50 EUR und haben im Header stehen: "10 Zoll 6GB+128GB Tablet PC Dual Sim Android 8,0 Kamera GPS WIFI Phablet DE" (293291154985) oder...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				











						Kennt jemand die Gaami Gbr aus Freiburg?
					

Hallo zusammen,  bevor ich auf eine mögliche Abzocke reinfalle, wollte ich gerne mal in die Runde fragen, ob hier jemand die Gaami Gbr aus Freiburg kennt? Internetseite: www.gaami.net und www.gaami.co  Wenn die Domain-Age-Tools richtig funktionieren, sind die Domains gerade mal ca. 1 Monat alt...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2020)

EbayKleinanzeiger schrieb:


> Hier die restlichen Daten:
> Florian Samberg
> IBAN: GB28 REVO 0099 7012 7785 46
> BIC: REVOGB21


Kontonummern beginnend mit GB28 REVO 0099 7...... = Groß Britannien
werden offensichtlich  häufig für diese Art von Betrügereien eingesetzt.
https://www.iban-rechner.de/iban_validieren.html


> *Bank:* REVOLUT LTD


 7 Westferry Circus, Canary Wharf, London, _England_, E14 4HD.


----------

